# Watch boxes/ storage



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Good morning all. Not started a post in a while but wondered what kind of watch boxes/ storage you are all using?

I have my eye on the Wolf box below which feels like a good investment to store my collection in. Fairly expensive but you get what you pay for. I have a Wolf watch role and the quality is superb!

Windsor 10 Piece Watch Box with Drawer | WOLF (wolf1834.com)

Also found this website which does 20% off for first first time customers so save around £50.00 : Wolf Windsor 10 Piece Watch Storage Box 4586029 (watcho.co.uk)

Welcome your thoughts and love to see what you guys use.

Have a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Welcome your thoughts and love to see what you guys use.


 Tea box, you can dress them up. I have 12 watches in mine.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/75713-lidl-tea-boxes/&page=2&do=embed

I made my own pillows from pipe lagging then covered in green velvet cloth which tucks in neatly at the ends and split.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

I have the brown version of the wolf Windsor and you won't be disappointed. The valet drawer is a really good addition IMO too.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I have 2 of these for the main collection (generally my nicer watches)









3 of these for the mini collections (Quartz, Manual & No-Date Auto Divers)









And finally, one of these foe the oddments and sodments.









I highly recommend the Vlando boxes for those that want to store their watches without a desire to display them. They are really well made and solid. They sell at around £40 on Amazon (https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07PMM4LZY/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_71BNFA74B9JD5AK8WJ21).

I tend to use one as a holiday box when we go away, switching in 6 watches that I wish to take on holiday (plus a 7th on my wrist for the trip).


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I can't remember the brands off the top of my head but they are decent.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

If you don't mind cheap and cheerful then you could go for a tool box and Lidl tea box Not pretty but practical


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Good morning all. Not started a post in a while but wondered what kind of watch boxes/ storage you are all using?
> 
> I have my eye on the Wolf box below which feels like a good investment to store my collection in. Fairly expensive but you get what you pay for. I have a Wolf watch role and the quality is superb!
> 
> ...


 It's on Amazon for £161 ish, looks like the same one.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wolf-Designs-4586029-Storage-Drawer/dp/B002S0NM8M/


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

@MrF-UK82

If you can afford to cosset your watches in Wolf stuff, as you note you won't go far wrong. I also have the wolf roll, and two individual winders -- and I agree about the quality.

Of course, certain members could fund an entire collection out of the price difference between the Wolf and @WRENCH's suggestion -- but we won't go there :wicked:

As a bit of a cheapskate, I use £100 boxes which pop up occasionally on suppliers web sites. If anyone finds one, please let me know (as I need another).


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Autos on winders,Quartz in Peli cases,hand wind on bedside table.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> It's on Amazon for £161 ish, looks like the same one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wolf-Designs-4586029-Storage-Drawer/dp/B002S0NM8M/


 Thanks mate thats the exact same one! Appreciate the link! :thumbs_up:



yokel said:


> @MrF-UK82
> 
> If you can afford to cosset your watches in Wolf stuff, as you note you won't go far wrong. I also have the wolf roll, and two individual winders -- and I agree about the quality.
> 
> ...


 Nice looking boxes those mate. I will have a look around actually, but I won't be sharing if they only have one left :laugh:

But yeah the Wolf stuff is definitely quality so think i am inclined to order the one I mentioned above.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

yokel said:


> @MrF-UK82
> 
> If you can afford to cosset your watches in Wolf stuff, as you note you won't go far wrong. I also have the wolf roll, and two individual winders -- and I agree about the quality.
> 
> ...


 Its a nice box (not dissimilar in design to some of mine) but I can't help thinking that if I had your collection I wouldn't want them hidden away.

In fact I'd probably hang them in the lounge window and then sit in the front garden shouting at passers-by and pointing at the window.

I'd also sleep on the sofa. With a shotgun. Obviously.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

yokel said:


> of course, certain members could fund an entire collection out of the price difference between the Wolf and @WRENCH's suggestion -- but we won't go there


 Sometimes the nicest kindest people live in the roughest houses.

I keep my decent stuff in the porridge drawer.










"dressers in the Scottish Highlands may have a "porridge drawer" - a lined drawer into which freshly made porridge was emptied and left to cool. When cold, slices of the porridge could be cut out and taken out of the house for later consumption"


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> When cold, slices of the porridge could be cut out and taken out of the house for later consumption"


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Bricey said:


>


 Hoo-wee Deputy Dawg!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I bought a couple of eight compartment Benson boxes a few months ago, quite happy with them


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> "dressers in the Scottish Highlands may have a "porridge drawer" - a lined drawer into which freshly made porridge was emptied and left to cool. When cold, slices of the porridge could be cut out and taken out of the house for later consumption"


 Thanks - that's just the sort of information I use to torment my son's American wife. She's only just got over eating Christmas pudding that had been stored in a cupboard for 3 months. :laugh:



yokel said:


> Of course, certain members could fund an entire collection out of the price difference between the Wolf and @WRENCH's suggestion


 I was thinking, 250 quid? I could get 10 watches for that. :rofl:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

spinynorman said:


> Thanks - that's just the sort of information I use to torment my son's American wife. She's only just got over eating Christmas pudding that had been stored in a cupboard for 3 months.


 https://www.ross-shirejournal.co.uk/news/slice-of-porridge-secret-revealed-at-black-isle-visitor-att-243019/

Was it not @Davey Pwho had the coat hanger watch storage system ?


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> https://www.ross-shirejournal.co.uk/news/slice-of-porridge-secret-revealed-at-black-isle-visitor-att-243019/
> 
> Was it not @Davey Pwho had the coat hanger watch storage system ?


 If it was, I bet hope they're big strong wooden hangers and not them flimsy wire jobbies.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Keep most of mine in this lockable case.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

:hmmm9uh:

This sits in the corner of my living room. It's always locked, its also screwed down onto that cabinet thing so it can't be picked up.










This way I feel pretty safe that they can't be messed around with by anyone casually.. they are on display (for a little bit of showing off, I must admit) and I can easily play around with them whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Good morning all. Not started a post in a while but wondered what kind of watch boxes/ storage you are all using?
> 
> I have my eye on the Wolf box below which feels like a good investment to store my collection in. Fairly expensive but you get what you pay for. I have a Wolf watch role and the quality is superb!
> 
> ...


 Try this site was thinking of buying from them myself


----------



## Bobby123 (Jun 30, 2020)

Anyone ever made their own from scratch? Not just doing up a tea box or similar, but literally starting with just a saw and some wood? I wouldn't have a clue where to start but would be something I'd find quite good fun to do (even if it was almost certain to look an absolute mess when I'd finished!).


----------



## George13 (Sep 2, 2020)

Rather than have one or two multiple-watch boxes, I like to have each watch in its own individual box, branded and vintage as appropriate. This can be expensive sometimes (my collection is mostly mid century, mid range Swiss mechanicals, with emphasis on minor brands) but more generic boxes from that period can be picked up from time to time in charity shops or the Bay. They do take up more space though and maybe represent too high a proportion of the cost of the watch. Am I nuts? Well...


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bobby123 said:


> Anyone ever made their own from scratch? Not just doing up a tea box or similar, but literally starting with just a saw and some wood? I wouldn't have a clue where to start but would be something I'd find quite good fun to do (even if it was almost certain to look an absolute mess when I'd finished!).


 Got to be easier than the shed I made.


----------



## Monaque (Sep 13, 2021)

Someone asked if anyone made their own. This is mine. Only for one watch.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Some good ideas for storage in here. I'm probably going to upgrade mine in the coming months I reckon. Just got Amazon specials at the moment. Cant fault them really for the price and they are very well made but I would just like something a little nicer and upmarket. Something a bit more special to store all my treasure in.


----------



## Bobby123 (Jun 30, 2020)

Bricey said:


> Got to be easier than the shed I made.


 I'd be more than happy with that!



Monaque said:


> Someone asked if anyone made their own. This is mine. Only for one watch.


 That's amazing. How much work did that take you? (and does it slide to open?) I fear my attempt will be more like Bricey's shed than this. Perhaps with some practice…


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Bobby123 said:


> Monaque said:
> 
> 
> > Someone asked if anyone made their own. This is mine. Only for one watch.
> ...


 I must admit, I would love a few more pictures to see how the box works/opens and holds the watch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Most of my collection live in a tea box. I've made the bars they're strapped to out of insulating foam & metal tubing (to make them rigid) & it holds 15 when full. I have another box that I was given (Chrimbo pressie) which only holds 4 watches & I use this for my dressier pieces.

I like the wooden box shown above :thumbs_up:

Photo of the tea box & part of my collection - I usually have 2 or 3 sitting on the bedside table so it's not always full


----------



## Monaque (Sep 13, 2021)

Bobby123 said:


> I'd be more than happy with that!
> 
> That's amazing. How much work did that take you? (and does it slide to open?) I fear my attempt will be more like Bricey's shed than this. Perhaps with some practice…


 Thank you, Bobby123, yes it does open and I'll post some other photos to show.



Bricey said:


> I must admit, I would love a few more pictures to see how the box works/opens and holds the watch.


 Your wish is my command, I'll post some more when I get home.


----------



## Monaque (Sep 13, 2021)

I think that shows everything. I inlaid some black leather at the bottom to seat the watch, and there is the step around the outside that the top runs along. The strength of the wood top, made from Katalox, allowed me to keep the wall thickness to only 2mm. The bottom part was made from Kingwood, a Rosewood, which had a beautiful figure but had many flaws in the form of cracks and breakouts. I managed to get rid of most of them but lived with the rest. I hadn't meant to add on the pockets, just didn't have the heart to cut off the the beautiful grain.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I fear that most peoples idea of watch boxes and storage is this..









...and most peoples idea of watch collection is this...









Although this idea is abhorrent to me.. I feel relieved in the knowledge that people who would do this usually need an anal pineapplectomy and have missed out on enjoying their life.









Whatsit you call a humour.. we don't understands..


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

SolaVeritate said:


> I fear that most peoples idea of watch boxes and storage is this..
> 
> 
> View attachment 35444
> ...


 I always leave my front and back doors open just in case a smack head needs something to sell for a bag of coke. It's good to feel that I can share anything I have worked hard to buy with people who have strayed from the straight and narrow but wait...........its 02:16 I.must be still asleep and I am dreaming.

I must make a note to dig up my precious bar of gold from.the back garden tomorrow and give it a good polish. :yes:


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

SolaVeritate said:


> I fear that most peoples idea of watch boxes and storage is this..
> 
> 
> View attachment 35444
> ...


 Not ashamed one bit to admit that my watches live in a safe.

Tbh its just common sense that when you have a collection worth circa 20k that you do what you can to protect them.

Thats not to say that i dont wear my watches, i rotate them every week and the one watch whos turn it is either lives on my wrist or bedside table.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

WickerBill said:


> Not ashamed one bit to admit that my watches live in a safe.
> 
> Tbh its just common sense that when you have a collection worth circa 20k that you do what you can to protect them.
> 
> Thats not to say that i dont wear my watches, i rotate them every week and the one watch whos turn it is either lives on my wrist or bedside table.


 Totally agree. That's what I do.

When my last house got burgled they kicked the back door in and took everything of value but worst of all things of sentimental value went which couldn't be replaced. Then they came back the following night, took my 2 year old car and wrecked it.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Pulled the trigger and went for the Wolf box and blown away with the quality! Well worth the money in my opinion. Got my Casio's and G-Shocks in another box but now time to fill this with another couple of watches. Any suggestions? :thumbsup:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Pulled the trigger and went for the Wolf box and blown away with the quality! Well worth the money in my opinion. Got my Casio's and G-Shocks in another box but now time to fill this with another couple of watches. Any suggestions? :thumbsup:


 :whistling: (thats a wolf Whistle).

Suggestions.....how long have you got? :laughing2dw:

The list will be shorter if you have some specifics in mind, but you seem laking in anything a little vintage, have a looksee what @scottswatches has from the year you were born as a starting point?


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Thats a lovely watch box. just out of interest, how firm or squidgy are the cushions? i suffer from small wrist syndrome so unless the cushions are soft (ie dont have a plastic frame inside) my watches wont fit around them


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a table I modified to incorporate a hidden watch store and display:



















Cheers


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

chas g said:


> I must make a note to dig up my precious bar of gold from.the back garden tomorrow and give it a good polish. :yes:


 Lots of things can end up under the patio. 355 years ago diarist Samuel Pepys retired to his back garden with Sir William Penn; "I did dig another [hole], and put our wine in it; and I my Parmesan cheese, as well as my wine and some other things." I understand that a good quality Parmesan buffs up nicely... :laugh:



MrF-UK82 said:


> Pulled the trigger and went for the Wolf box and blown away with the quality! Well worth the money in my opinion. Got my Casio's and G-Shocks in another box but now time to fill this with another couple of watches. Any suggestions? :thumbsup:


 Pretty much any watch will look good in that box. Just throwing something random but good out there, how about a Formex 39?










I know Wolf boxes are excellent quality and your pics show it to be very well made :thumbsup: , but that key/lock is hilariously insecure. Mind you with so many easy ways to get in, or simply walk off with it under your arm, what's the point anyway? :laughing2dw:



dapper said:


> Here's a table I modified to incorporate a hidden watch store and display:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a very good idea, nicely done :thumbs_up: and through its stealthiness probably considerably more secure than a safe...although you have rather given the game away by posting pics :mad0218: :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Was it not @Davey Pwho had the coat hanger watch storage system ?


 I haven't got any "coat hanger storage systems" mate, but I have got a load of these:



Unfortunately, most of my watches are a bit too heavy to sit on these stands, and they tend to topple over, so I've stopped using them. Now I've got a lockable drawer in my home office converted to hold my "top 20" decent watches:



And the cheaper stuff goes in two watch boxes that were kindly given to me by one of our lovely members:



The collection has changed a bit since these photos were taken, but despite my best efforts, the numbers are about the same :laughing2dw:

:thumbsup:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> Lots of things can end up under the patio. 355 years ago diarist Samuel Pepys retired to his back garden with Sir William Penn; "I did dig another [hole], and put our wine in it; and I my Parmesan cheese, as well as my wine and some other things." I understand that a good quality Parmesan buffs up nicely... :laugh:


 Samuel Pepys buried a load of gold in 1667 and when he went to dig it up...........he couldn't find it.

I planted an oak tree on top of my bar of gold so I will be able to find it. Just have to dig up the oak tree first. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Bricey said:


> :whistling: (thats a wolf Whistle).
> 
> Suggestions.....how long have you got? :laughing2dw:
> 
> The list will be shorter if you have some specifics in mind, but you seem laking in anything a little vintage, have a looksee what @scottswatches has from the year you were born as a starting point?


 Definitely been thinking vintage again mate so will have a look!



RTM Boy said:


> Lots of things can end up under the patio. 355 years ago diarist Samuel Pepys retired to his back garden with Sir William Penn; "I did dig another [hole], and put our wine in it; and I my Parmesan cheese, as well as my wine and some other things." I understand that a good quality Parmesan buffs up nicely... :laugh:
> 
> Pretty much any watch will look good in that box. Just throwing something random but good out there, how about a Formex 39?
> 
> ...


 I like that Formex mate. Thanks for the idea. And yes the lock is 100% pointless! :laugh:



WickerBill said:


> Thats a lovely watch box. just out of interest, how firm or squidgy are the cushions? i suffer from small wrist syndrome so unless the cushions are soft (ie dont have a plastic frame inside) my watches wont fit around them


 The cushions are quite firm. I have chunky wrists and if anything they are slightly too small for my wrist size. But the box won't be getting moved around much so they all sit nicely


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I haven't got any "coat hanger storage systems" mate,


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

WickerBill said:


> Thats a lovely watch box. just out of interest, how firm or squidgy are the cushions? i suffer from small wrist syndrome so unless the cushions are soft (ie dont have a plastic frame inside) my watches wont fit around them


 My wrist is 165mm and my Black bay on a bracelet fits the cushion nicely, anything on a strap is left a couple of holes looser than I wear them.

@RTM BoyI thought the same about the lock until I found out that I had a grandson on the way, now it makes sense!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Bow said:


> @RTM BoyI thought the same about the lock until I found out that I had a grandson on the way, now it makes sense!


 Ah, in that case I think that's what's called in the trade a 'tamper evident' lock :laugh:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

RTM Boy said:


> Ah, in that case I think that's what's called in the trade a 'tamper evident' lock :laugh:


 It could well be what I call "batted tabs"!


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Good morning all. Not started a post in a while but wondered what kind of watch boxes/ storage you are all using?
> 
> I have my eye on the Wolf box below which feels like a good investment to store my collection in. Fairly expensive but you get what you pay for. I have a Wolf watch role and the quality is superb!
> 
> ...


 I have the same box.. Looks great and feels great quality. I bought it about 10yrs ago and pretty sure it was only £160 from Goldsmiths so worth shopping around


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Another fan of tea boxes...


----------

